# A beautiful piece of machinery



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Woaaaa! 
This is quite a review, for a first post you did excellent.
I bought a fox shop fence to install on my Unisaw and it came with one of this magnifying cursor. 
I hated the thing.
I replaced it with a piece of Plexiglas, which works just fine.
Excellent review.
Thank you.


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

Helluva review. 
I have had the exact same saw for about 1 year. I also have the router insert. Seems I have the same DC as well, great minds think alike lol. One addition I made this past Christmas was the INCRA Miter 5000. Needless to say, my miters cut nice and clean, and my crosscuts are a breeze.

Anyway, nice review, I haven't had one issue with mine, seems well built.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't know if I need the 5hp, but I am hoping I can replace my 113 Craftsman this summer.
Great review


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review, I will be looking at this saw this weekend up at grizzly's showroom in Washington this weekend. I have it narrowed down to 2 different Grizzly's or a Laguna or a SawStop… What are your thoughts about he router table not having any miter slots? That is the one thing I dont seem to care for on this.


----------



## adrianpglover (Mar 25, 2014)

Honestly, all of the router bits I have used have bearings, so there's not much of a need for either a fence or miter slots. So far it hasn't been an issue. I was actually just working on making the router fence before I drove in to work this morning. I won't complete the fence until I have a need to use it. That way I can adjust the clearance for whatever bit I end up using it with.

This router table is actually also an upgrade for me from the Ryobi A25RT02 sold at Home Depot. I used that router table about twice, and then in a double car garage shop with a minivan, it ended up being an overly large step stool and a knee knocker. I sold it along with a cheap Black and Decker router to a friend for $50.

I was on the fence for the longest time between a Sawstop and a Grizzly. In the end I guess it just came down to that I wanted something nice but I didn't want to pay way too much for it. Also, I don't plan on ever having to purchase another saw.


----------



## adrianpglover (Mar 25, 2014)

Last night I changed out the 1/4 inch shim under the Board Buddies track with a 0.09" shim I ripped out of a piece of red oak scrap. This brought down the top edge of the track to the same height or just lower than the height of the PTFE fence faces.

Also, I forgot to mention that I filled all the holes between the cabinet base and the cast iron top as well as the bevel angle slot on the front of the saw (visible in the picture above) with some packing foam. I did this in an attempt to improve the dust collection below the table. Between this and the zero clearance insert, I have the feeling that I'm just starving the DC for air.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

'I have the feeling that I'm just starving the DC for air" 
You are probably correct, you need to let air in for it to get out with the dust.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, great saw


----------



## RJRosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Question.. I've been contemplating this saw myself as I'm setting up a new to me 2 car detached shop. I've been getting the electrical in order and I noticed this saw requires a 23A 240 supply. What size circuit do you have this on? I have a 240v with a 20 amp breaker but I think this might not do it. My dust collector will be on a different circuit so it would only be this tool.

Edit - Nevermind I see you have a 50A circuit thanks


----------



## adrianpglover (Mar 25, 2014)

The manual called for 30A hard wired service. I decided to use a plug instead, but stuck with the 30A service number. I have about 15' of 10 AWG SJOOW wire on the saw with a L6-30 connector. I also made an extension cord for this in case I decide to put my saw on the opposite end of the garage for some strange reason. At the same time I rewired my little DC to a L6-20 connector and did the same with the extension cords, although it's using 12 AWG SJOOW wire. Both twistlock connectors are on independent circuits.


----------

